# It's Almost Fantasy Football Time! TLF League Weekly League 2019?



## pennstater2005

I was in the Lawn Nutz3 fantasy football league last year. I'm hoping it's gonna happen again this year. I enjoyed coming in fourth and generally getting my a$$ beat in the second half of the year by.....everybody


----------



## J_nick

I'm in for a TLF league!


----------



## pennstater2005

That's what I was thinking. We'll have to see if we can generate enough interest. Maybe a ten or twelve man league. Any thoughts?


----------



## J_nick

Yeah I'd say 12 team PPR


----------



## Ware

I might be interested. I prefer standard scoring with PPR, no IDP's.


----------



## pennstater2005

I like the PPR league as well. So, we have maybe 3 so far!! If anybody is interested just reply here and we'll keep a tally. Also, if anyone is interested in being the commissioner that is on the table as well. I can do it if need be. Not sure what site everyone likes for FF. I've used NFL.com, Yahoo, and CBS. They're all fairly comparable.


----------



## Ware

I commish one on Yahoo. FF seems to one thing Yahoo does right.


----------



## pennstater2005

Yahoo sounds good to me. I like their FF app as well.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Yahoo sounds good to me. I like their FF app as well.


Feel free to set it up if you'd like. Not sure how many will be interested, but I've played with as few as 8 - all the teams were stacked, but it was still okay.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Personally, I think I know more about the surface of Venus than I do about fantasy football.


----------



## J_nick

I've only played using the ESPN Fantasy app. It doesn't matter what hosting site to me though. I agree with Ware about not doing an IDP league. I've played with 10 and 12 teams. I liked the 10 team better because if you have injuries or players go on IR there are at least some mid-ranged players to pick from. With 12 teams you really start scraping the bottom of the barrel by mid season.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bump. Any takers &#128578;


----------



## SGrabs33

I have really enjoyed FF in the past but was trying to tone it down this year.

I'm posting for my future reference in case I am interested in getting into more leagues. I can't commit at this time unfortunately.


----------



## kds

I'm in! The league I was in last year kind of fizzled out with non-participants and it jaded me a little bit, so I'm looking for a new group.


----------



## pennstater2005

kds said:


> I'm in! The league I was in last year kind of fizzled out with non-participants and it jaded me a little bit, so I'm looking for a new group.


Okay! We're maybe up to four. We got time


----------



## ericgautier

What do you guys think about Elliott getting suspended? What round would you draft him?


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> What do you guys think about Elliott getting suspended? What round would you draft him?


I think it's appropriate. I'd draft him maybe second round. Six games is a long time to wait for a star player.


----------



## monty

I'd still take him later first round for sure


----------



## J_nick

Bumping this thread we need more players! Right now we have 3 that have committed (pennstater, kds and myself) and 2 that are on the fence (Ware and SGrabs33). Plus a couple that posted in here but never said they wanted to play.


----------



## ericgautier

If you need more... I'm in.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'll be honest. I figured this was done as no real interest seemed to be generated. I'm in two other leagues now so I'm out but if someone wants to take the reins feel free!


----------



## ericgautier

Need some advice from seasoned vets here... someone proposed this trade to me:

I get:
- Aaron Rogers
- Tarik Cohen

I give up:
- Alshon Jeffery
- LeSean McCoy

Thoughts?


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm always leary of trades. I have yet to accept one. Do you need a quarterback and mediocre running back. Tarik is the backup to Howard and hasn't scored a rushing TD yet. One receiving TD though. Aaron Rodgers is always fantasy gold.

I would turn this down unless you have a decent running back to fill the void left by McCoy. Who is your QB now?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I would turn this down unless you have a decent running back to fill the void left by McCoy. Who is your QB now?


I am leaning towards turning this down as well. I have Alex Smith now, but I usually drop/add QB's weekly. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would turn this down unless you have a decent running back to fill the void left by McCoy. Who is your QB now?
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards turning this down as well. I have Alex Smith now, but I usually drop/add QB's weekly. Thanks for the input.
Click to expand...

That's funny cause I'm starting Alex Smith this week.


----------



## monty

ericgautier said:


> Need some advice from seasoned vets here... someone proposed this trade to me:
> 
> I get:
> - Aaron Rogers
> - Tarik Cohen
> 
> I give up:
> - Alshon Jeffery
> - LeSean McCoy
> 
> Thoughts?


Don't do this deal!


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> That's funny cause I'm starting Alex Smith this week.


Alex Smith delivered! :thumbup:

Who is on your waiver radar?

I need a WR, I got Davante Adams and pretty sure he is a no go this week.


----------



## ericgautier

monty said:


> Don't do this deal!


 :thumbup: Yep, I rejected the trade proposal.

Although the combo of Rogers/Cohen beat McCoy/Jeffery this week.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny cause I'm starting Alex Smith this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smith delivered! :thumbup:
> 
> Who is on your waiver radar?
> 
> I need a WR, I got Davante Adams and pretty sure he is a no go this week.
Click to expand...

He did deliver which I needed desperately! I didn't win by much. I picked up Rishard Matthews last week. He was dropped by someone and I quickly picked him up. With Marcus Mariotta hurt though I'm not starting him.


----------



## ericgautier

So... Adams is cleared... would you start him over Alshon Jeffery? I'm sure Jeffery will be blanketed by Patrick Peterson. Thoughts?


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> So... Adams is cleared... would you start him over Alshon Jeffery? I'm sure Jeffery will be blanketed by Patrick Peterson. Thoughts?


You mean Davante Adams? Tough call. With Rodgers at quarterback it's hard to bench any receiver. They're a throw first team.

But Adams may get a limited snap count. And they have Cobb and Nelson healthy along with a good tight end option in Bennett.

Agreed with Peterson on Jeffery he may not see much action especially if he's double teamed. What's the Eagles run game like? If they don't have much there Wentz will probably throw quite a bit. And Peterson just limited Dez Bryant and Pierre Garcon to just 48 combined yards.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> You mean Davante Adams? Tough call. With Rodgers at quarterback it's hard to bench any receiver. They're a throw first team.
> 
> But Adams may get a limited snap count. And they have Cobb and Nelson healthy along with a good tight end option in Bennett.
> 
> Agreed with Peterson on Jeffery he may not see much action especially if he's double teamed. What's the Eagles run game like? If they don't have much there Wentz will probably throw quite a bit. And Peterson just limited Dez Bryant and Pierre Garcon to just 48 combined yards.


Yes, Davante Adams. Definitely a tough call, both are a toss up... and who knows who is running for the Packs today.

Eagles run game is by committee. But seems, Smallwood (they use him on Sproles roles) might be out of the game. So, they might rely on Blount more.

It'll be a game time decision.


----------



## ericgautier

Would you start Paul Richardson over those two? lol.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Would you start Paul Richardson over those two? lol.


Ha! Even in PPR leagues I don't think he's gotten more than eleven points!


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Davante Adams? Tough call. With Rodgers at quarterback it's hard to bench any receiver. They're a throw first team.
> 
> But Adams may get a limited snap count. And they have Cobb and Nelson healthy along with a good tight end option in Bennett.
> 
> Agreed with Peterson on Jeffery he may not see much action especially if he's double teamed. What's the Eagles run game like? If they don't have much there Wentz will probably throw quite a bit. And Peterson just limited Dez Bryant and Pierre Garcon to just 48 combined yards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Davante Adams. Definitely a tough call, both are a toss up... and who knows who is running for the Packs today.
> 
> Eagles run game is by committee. But seems, Smallwood (they use him on Sproles roles) might be out of the game. So, they might rely on Blount more.
> 
> It'll be a game time decision.
Click to expand...

Whom did you start?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Whom did you start?


Davante Adams.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whom did you start?
> 
> 
> 
> Davante Adams.
Click to expand...

Good choice! I am surprised he's getting so many targets. I have Randall Cobb starting. He isn't getting squat :x


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Good choice! I am surprised he's getting so many targets. I have Randall Cobb starting. He isn't getting squat :x


Me too actually but I'll happily take his points. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice! I am surprised he's getting so many targets. I have Randall Cobb starting. He isn't getting squat :x
> 
> 
> 
> Me too actually but I'll happily take his points. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Whoa! I just checked his stat line. He had 25.60 points in a standard scoring PPR league!!! Good call :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Whoa! I just checked his stat line. He had 25.60 points in a standard scoring PPR league!!! Good call :thumbup:


Would you start/sit... or bench both...

LeGarrette Blount Phi - RB
or
Alshon Jeffery Phi - WR


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! I just checked his stat line. He had 25.60 points in a standard scoring PPR league!!! Good call :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you start/sit... or bench both...
> 
> LeGarrette Blount Phi - RB
> or
> Alshon Jeffery Phi - WR
Click to expand...

Alshon Jeffery - a touchdown dependent WR. He's only had 2 through 5 games. The games he didn't have one he had under 10 points and that was in a PPR league. He's a tough start but with Carson Went at QB, who knows? He's averaging a little over 7 targets a game so he's getting looks.

LeGarrette Blount - 2 TD's for the year. One rushing and one receiving. He's with the Eagles!? Carolina is 19th against the rush and 15th against the pass. It's a close call.

I'd start Jeffery. Please don't listen to me :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I'd start Jeffery. Please don't listen to me :lol:


 :lol: yeah definitely a close call. Eagles has been close to 50-50 on pass/run plays lately. And Jeffery has always been blanketed by the opposing teams shut down corner. I don't think Panthers has one (although their pass defense is pretty good).


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd start Jeffery. Please don't listen to me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: yeah definitely a close call. Eagles has been close to 50-50 on pass/run plays lately. And Jeffery has always been blanketed by the opposing teams shut down corner. I don't think Panthers has one (although their pass defense is pretty good).
Click to expand...

Yeah, Alshon has gone up against Patrick Peterson, Josh Norman, and other top corners/safeties. He should have a little easier go this time around.


----------



## ericgautier

Hmmmm..... rain is in the forecast.... teams might do more run than pass. :?


----------



## pennstater2005

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sbnation.com/platform/amp/fantasy/2017/10/11/16453460/fantasy-football-week-6-star-sit-advice-alshon-jeffery-tnf

A little start/sit advice.


----------



## pennstater2005

And for Blount

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sbnation.com/platform/amp/fantasy/2017/10/12/16453196/fantasy-football-start-sit-advice-week-6-legarrette-blount-tnf


----------



## monty

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! I just checked his stat line. He had 25.60 points in a standard scoring PPR league!!! Good call :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you start/sit... or bench both...
> 
> LeGarrette Blount Phi - RB
> or
> Alshon Jeffery Phi - WR
Click to expand...

I'd start alshon


----------



## pennstater2005

I didn't realize that Smallwood is hurt too. That makes Blount the feature back with Sproles out for the year.


----------



## monty

pennstater2005 said:


> I didn't realize that Smallwood is hurt too. That makes Blount the feature back with Sproles out for the year.


Yea but for some reason the eagles still don't give Blount a ton of carries. In a blowout last week (3 TD lead at the half) he only had 14 carries.


----------



## ericgautier

monty said:


> Yea but for some reason the eagles still don't give Blount a ton of carries. In a blowout last week (3 TD lead at the half) he only had 14 carries.


^ this is true. IDK why either. He is a volume RB and needs to be fed. He did have a TD called back though.


----------



## pennstater2005

monty said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that Smallwood is hurt too. That makes Blount the feature back with Sproles out for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but for some reason the eagles still don't give Blount a ton of carries. In a blowout last week (3 TD lead at the half) he only had 14 carries.
Click to expand...

Wendell Smallwood is out tonight. As is Sproles for the season. I think Blount will be the primary back. Could be wrong though. Not sure who else is on the depth chart.


----------



## monty

pennstater2005 said:


> monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that Smallwood is hurt too. That makes Blount the feature back with Sproles out for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but for some reason the eagles still don't give Blount a ton of carries. In a blowout last week (3 TD lead at the half) he only had 14 carries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wendell Smallwood is out tonight. As is Sproles for the season. I think Blount will be the primary back. Could be wrong though. Not sure who else is on the depth chart.
Click to expand...

Smallwood was out last week too


----------



## pennstater2005

monty said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but for some reason the eagles still don't give Blount a ton of carries. In a blowout last week (3 TD lead at the half) he only had 14 carries.
> 
> 
> 
> Wendell Smallwood is out tonight. As is Sproles for the season. I think Blount will be the primary back. Could be wrong though. Not sure who else is on the depth chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smallwood was out last week too
Click to expand...

That's right  Who are you starting Eric?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> That's right  Who are you starting Eric?


I got:

Christian McCaffrey Car - RB
LeGarrette Blount Phi - RB
Alshon Jeffery Phi - WR
Ed ****son Car - TE

starting right now...


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Wendell Smallwood is out tonight. As is Sproles for the season. I think Blount will be the primary back. Could be wrong though. Not sure who else is on the depth chart.


They have Corey Clement and also resigned Kenjon Barner.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wendell Smallwood is out tonight. As is Sproles for the season. I think Blount will be the primary back. Could be wrong though. Not sure who else is on the depth chart.
> 
> 
> 
> They have Corey Clement and also resigned Kenjon Barner.
Click to expand...

You know I'm following Blount and Jeffery tonight!


----------



## J_nick

I have Ertz playing tonight. He's doing alright  2 catches for 2 touchdowns


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> You know I'm following Blount and Jeffery tonight!


Well... 2 out of 4 did alright. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm following Blount and Jeffery tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Well... 2 out of 4 did alright. :lol:
Click to expand...

McCaffrey had a good night. He's so small though. I feel like if he takes a big hit it'll break him in half!


----------



## ericgautier

Debating between these 4.... help, haha.

W. Fuller V Hou - WR
Sun 1:05 pm @ Sea
or
P. Richardson Sea - WR
Sun 1:05 pm vs Hou

&

M. Mack Ind - RB
Sun 10:00 am @ Cin
or
L. Blount Phi - RB
Sun 10:00 am vs SF

Need a WR and a Flex...


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Debating between these 4.... help, haha.
> 
> W. Fuller V Hou - WR
> Sun 1:05 pm @ Sea
> or
> P. Richardson Sea - WR
> Sun 1:05 pm vs Hou
> 
> &
> 
> M. Mack Ind - RB
> Sun 10:00 am @ Cin
> or
> L. Blount Phi - RB
> Sun 10:00 am vs SF
> 
> Need a WR and a Flex...


Fuller or Richardson is a toss up. I'd start Blount over Mack. I don't know about this year but last year the 49ers run defense was worst in their franchise history and 3rd overall in NFL history :shock: Just a few years ago that defense was stout!


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Fuller or Richardson is a toss up. I'd start Blount over Mack. I don't know about this year but last year the 49ers run defense was worst in their franchise history and 3rd overall in NFL history :shock: Just a few years ago that defense was stout!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick




----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


>


I had him in a Draft Kings league. If he would run for positive yardage, that'd be great.


----------



## LawnNerd

J_nick said:


>


I'm a Dolphins fan. Gosh that game was embarrassing, last night. So yea, i wish Ajayi would score as well! lol


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Fuller or Richardson is a toss up. I'd start Blount over Mack. I don't know about this year but last year the 49ers run defense was worst in their franchise history and 3rd overall in NFL history :shock: Just a few years ago that defense was stout!


Fuller (30.50) and Richardson (29.50) both blew up actually. In hindsight, I should have started Richardson over Jeffery and Mack over Blount. But happy I am leading going into tonight. They still have Siemian, Sanders and Anderson vs Smith for me. I am up by 44.50 points. Hoping to take the W. I'm currently in 6th place. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Yeah I had Fuller in my Draft Kings lineup. What did Blount do?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Yeah I had Fuller in my Draft Kings lineup. What did Blount do?


Blount had 12.20.. still decent, but I thought he would get more.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had Fuller in my Draft Kings lineup. What did Blount do?
> 
> 
> 
> Blount had 12.20.. still decent, but I thought he would get more.
Click to expand...

I started Bell and he only ended up with 15 or so.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I started Bell and he only ended up with 15 or so.


Yeah you never know.

I got my work cut out for me though this week.. going against first place guy (8-0). Going to need a miracle... :mrgreen:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started Bell and he only ended up with 15 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you never know.
> 
> I got my work cut out for me though this week.. going against first place guy (8-0). Going to need a miracle... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Let me know what's up!


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> ...I got my work cut out for me though this week.. going against first place guy (8-0). Going to need a miracle... :mrgreen:


I'm playing the 7-0 guy this week. I'm currently in 2nd place at 5-2. There are 2 teams behind me at 4-3, so I really need to pick up a win tonight. Yahoo is projecting me to win by 1.44 points, but he has a lot of potential with Alex Smith, Kareem Hunt and Travis Kelce going tonight. I have Tyreek Hill. It's going to be close.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Let me know what's up!


My team is on the left.. and B.Cooks is in a bye this week.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> but he has a lot of potential with Alex Smith, Kareem Hunt and Travis Kelce going tonight. I have Tyreek Hill. It's going to be close.


How much are you up by? Those 3 could boom at any given game...


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> How much are you up by? Those 3 could boom at any given game...


Agree. My only hope is Denver will keep them in check.


*We don't use standard scoring.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Agree. My only hope is Denver will keep them in check.
> 
> 
> *We don't use standard scoring.


Did you end up winning?


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Did you end up winning?


Yes!

*179.00 - 178.30* :yahoo:

Now I'm just hoping for no stat corrections. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up winning?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> *179.00 - 178.30* :yahoo:
> 
> Now I'm just hoping for no stat corrections. :lol:
Click to expand...

That's a little intense! Did you watch the whole game or just check your phone?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up winning?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> *179.00 - 178.30* :yahoo:
> 
> Now I'm just hoping for no stat corrections. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a little intense! Did you watch the whole game or just check your phone?
Click to expand...

When I went to bed, it looked like I was going to lose - so I woke up to a pleasant surprise!


----------



## ericgautier

J_nick said:


>


wow, just read Ajayi got traded to the Eagles.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just read Ajayi got traded to the Eagles.
Click to expand...

And Garoppolo to the 49ers.


----------



## J_nick

ericgautier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just read Ajayi got traded to the Eagles.
Click to expand...

Sweet. I don't see a downside for me. He will be trading touches with Blount but he can't do any worse than he's already doing.


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just read Ajayi got traded to the Eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet. I don't see a downside for me. He will be trading touches with Blount but he can't do any worse than he's already doing.
Click to expand...

How is the Eagles o-line?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> How is the Eagles o-line?


Eagles o-line just lost their LT (Jason Peters). Definitely a big lost imo.


----------



## ericgautier

Any "sleeper" waiver pick ups this week?


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Any "sleeper" waiver pick ups this week?


I am assuming you meant to put this here.


----------



## ericgautier

^ oops. thanks.


----------



## SGrabs33

My teams have struggled this year. Maybe because I have had david johnson on all of them. haha. I've been playing for next year for a while. These may be more keeper suggstions.

Marlon Mack more snaps than gore over quite a few weeks. gore is on the last year of his contacts. mack has played well so they might as well give the young kid a chance.

John Gordon led the league in receiving a few years back(even though he was suspended part of that year). has had substance abuse issues in the past. great video of him here. has a hearing tomorrow to see if the nfl will reinstate him.

Another keeper is Corey Davis. he had a homsting injury keeping him out. had a good week 1 before the injury. 5th overall pick this past draft.

This is my weekly go to for waiver advice.


----------



## monty

ericgautier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just read Ajayi got traded to the Eagles.
Click to expand...

 :banana: :banana: :clapping: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what's up!
> 
> 
> 
> My team is on the left.. and B.Cooks is in a bye this week.
Click to expand...

There's nothing I would change in that lineup. Those are almost all must starts. With Duane Brown coming over to give Wilson more protection Richardson might be nice in that flex or in place of Jeffrey. Jeffrey has more targets than Richardson but Richardson has more TDs.


----------



## Ware

I didn't watch the MNF game, but was told the guy I was playing actually had more points than me near the end of the game, but then Kareem Hunt ran a few times for negative yards at the very end - so I won by 0.70. Ouch! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Interesting read here on the guy who won the Draft Kings $1 million contest. He spent 65k for 67 entries. Took first, second, and 14th places. I only do the $.25 leagues but even in those I never place in the money spots.

http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/21236775/nfl-late-dallas-cowboys-pick-six-turns-cubsfan333-millionaire-dfs-content


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> Interesting read here on the guy who won the Draft Kings $1 million contest. He spent 65k for 67 entries. Took first, second, and 14th places. I only do the $.25 leagues but even in those I never place in the money spots.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/21236775/nfl-late-dallas-cowboys-pick-six-turns-cubsfan333-millionaire-dfs-content


That is a really cool story. He supposedly uses the same projection website that I do, FantasyLabs. I usually play cash games and the Mon-Thurs Quarter Arcade. I've never had a big win on DK, or loss thankfully.


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read here on the guy who won the Draft Kings $1 million contest. He spent 65k for 67 entries. Took first, second, and 14th places. I only do the $.25 leagues but even in those I never place in the money spots.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/21236775/nfl-late-dallas-cowboys-pick-six-turns-cubsfan333-millionaire-dfs-content
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really cool story. He supposedly uses the same projection website that I do, FantasyLabs. I usually play cash games and the Mon-Thurs Quarter Arcade. I've never had a big win on DK, or loss thankfully.
Click to expand...

What is the most you have won?


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read here on the guy who won the Draft Kings $1 million contest. He spent 65k for 67 entries. Took first, second, and 14th places. I only do the $.25 leagues but even in those I never place in the money spots.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/21236775/nfl-late-dallas-cowboys-pick-six-turns-cubsfan333-millionaire-dfs-content
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really cool story. He supposedly uses the same projection website that I do, FantasyLabs. I usually play cash games and the Mon-Thurs Quarter Arcade. I've never had a big win on DK, or loss thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the most you have won?
Click to expand...

I play mostly cash games, so just trying to double my $$$ essentially. I will usually throw that cash lineup in cheap tourneys in case it's the nuts. It hasn't been. Haha. I actually should have a descent sweat in a tourney tonight($400 to the winner, $5 worth of entries) but since I have said that I'm sure I don't have much of a chance.


----------



## ericgautier

I'm playing the best team in my league and I get 2.5 pts from McCoy. SMH.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> I'm playing the best team in my league and I get 2.5 pts from McCoy. SMH.


Never saw that coming.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Never saw that coming.


Ok.. any last minute advice on who should I start/sit.. need to make up some points. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. any last minute advice on who should I start/sit.. need to make up some points. :lol:
Click to expand...

It looks good. I wouldn't start anyone on your bench over who you actually have starting. I will say Will Fuller makes me nervous now with Tom Savage back at starting QB. But you can't not start him, even with Savage at the helm. I still can't believe that DeShaun Watson is done!


----------



## pennstater2005

My Draft Kings Lynne lineup.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> There's nothing I would change in that lineup. Those are almost all must starts. With Duane Brown coming over to give Wilson more protection Richardson might be nice in that flex or in place of Jeffrey. Jeffrey has more targets than Richardson but Richardson has more TDs.


Sorry was away on vacation and had no internet access (was on a cruise ship). I actually ended up winning that match up. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing I would change in that lineup. Those are almost all must starts. With Duane Brown coming over to give Wilson more protection Richardson might be nice in that flex or in place of Jeffrey. Jeffrey has more targets than Richardson but Richardson has more TDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry was away on vacation and had no internet access (was on a cruise ship). I actually ended up winning that match up. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nice! I need 18 points out of Jarvis Landry tonight to win mine :evil:


----------



## pennstater2005

I lost by 2 points :x


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I lost by 2 points :x


Damn.. that sucks.

What's your take on Blount? Is he droppable? Would you drop him and pick up Corey Clement? Seems Clement has passed him on the depth chart.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost by 2 points :x
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. that sucks.
> 
> What's your take on Blount? Is he droppable? Would you drop him and pick up Corey Clement? Seems Clement has passed him on the depth chart.
Click to expand...

Blount would be droppable for me. He is not a pass catching back. So if he doesn't have a monster rushing game, which he never does anymore (one game this year over 75 yards), he's ineffective. He's caught four passes for 25 yards so far this year. Is there nobody on the waiver?


----------



## pennstater2005

I got 45 points from AB last night in my Draft Kings!


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I got 45 points from AB last night in my Draft Kings!


 :thumbup:

I had Ben but didn't play him.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 45 points from AB last night in my Draft Kings!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I had Ben but didn't play him.
Click to expand...

He's too streaky. Scares me :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> He's too streaky. Scares me :lol:


Now I just hope A.Smith does good. Need this win to secure playoff spot. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

:x

Could have won last week if I played Ben and Richardson.


----------



## pennstater2005

Are you out?


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Are you out?


Nah, still on top 6... :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

First week of the playoffs... perfect time for my WRs to take a crap and Ertz to still be on the concussion list :fight:


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> First week of the playoffs... perfect time for my WRs to take a crap and Ertz to still be on the concussion list :fight:


Who were your receivers? I had Kroft and Graham each get me exactly 0 points. That was nice. And then -1 from the Ravens.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> ...and Ertz to still be on the concussion list :fight:


I have him too. I'm fortunate to be able to plug in Kyle Rudolph in his absence. Looks like I'm going to win the first week of our playoff. I haven't watched a single game this year.


----------



## ericgautier

I need 26.22 pts from B.Cooks tonight to win. :roll:

I had B.Roethlisberger, J.Cook & P.Richardson go off but they were all in my bench.


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> First week of the playoffs... perfect time for my WRs to take a crap and Ertz to still be on the concussion list :fight:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were your receivers? I had Kroft and Graham each get me exactly 0 points. That was nice. And then -1 from the Ravens.
Click to expand...



I'm Boy Named Suh. I had Doug Baldwin on the bench going against Jacksonville and he ended up getting 13.8. Its not looking very good for me... hopefully everyone will have a big game next week.


----------



## Ware

I'm playing the 12-1 first place guy in the semifinals this week. Coincidentally, his only loss is to me earlier in the season, but my Denver defense is not doing me any favors thus far tonight.

And because no one really cares about my FF team...

https://youtu.be/SmS0VoKW0Ug


----------



## pennstater2005

If anybody is out in the playoffs and wants to play a weekly free league let me know. I do one now, it's free through Draft Kings, and I just send out weekly invites. You just need an account.

Right now it's just me, my wife, and a co worker that do it. It's fun because you don't have to worry about injuries as you draft weekly. You get $50k to pick 9 players.

Again, if anyone is interested sign up and let me know your username and I can find you then send an invite.


----------



## kds

Now that we have a ton more members this fall... any interest in a TLF league this year? I can commission one if there is interest.


----------



## pennstater2005

@kds I'm in! I also though about doing a Draft Kings style where it's a weekly league. No worries about injuries. 50k to draft I think 9 players. I really enjoyed that last year as something different. Nice thing was that if someone didn't play a certain week it didn't matter.

That's always my pet peeve when line ups aren't set or injured players are left in.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

kds said:


> Now that we have a ton more members this fall... any interest in a TLF league this year? I can commission one if there is interest.


I'm in. I'm like @pennstater2005 I really enjoy the feeling of getting demolished every week. It helps keep me humble and depressed.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a ton more members this fall... any interest in a TLF league this year? I can commission one if there is interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. I'm like @pennstater2005 I really enjoy the feeling of getting demolished every week. It helps keep me humble and depressed.
Click to expand...

I've got a Draft Kings account and could send out weekly invites to anyone interested. If you miss a week no big deal! You just need an account.


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm up for either the season long or weekly. Just FYI on the weekly... I think everyone has to make sure that they fill out a roster or the whole week gets wiped out. Just something to think about.


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm up for either the season long or weekly. Just FYI on the weekly... I think everyone has to make sure that they fill out a roster or the whole week gets wiped out. Just something to think about.


I did a weekly play last year. Not a league though. I sent the invites out and if someone didn't do it, it didn't make any difference. It was just say 5 players instead of 6. This was through DraftKings. I'm good with with either weekly or season as well. If there's not enough interest for a season league I can just sent out weekly invites for a league to any interested.


----------



## tnbrews

Hey @pennstater2005, I am down for DraftKings. We could do 50/50s or Double Ups, or we can do a mini version of the donkey tournaments. Either way, I am down for whatever the majority decides. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

tnbrews said:


> Hey @pennstater2005, I am down for DraftKings. We could do 50/50s or Double Ups, or we can do a mini version of the donkey tournaments. Either way, I am down for whatever the majority decides. :thumbup:


I don't know what any of that is :lol: But, yeah I'll do whatever too.


----------



## tnbrews

:lol: The 50/50 will pay out the top half of the field, all receiving the same amount. Double-ups pay back the 2x entry, but less than 50% of the field wins. "The Donkey Tournaments" are those massive large field GPPs (couple hundred thousand participants) where only the top few get paid out.


----------



## pennstater2005

tnbrews said:


> :lol: The 50/50 will pay out the top half of the field, all receiving the same amount. Double-ups pay back the 2x entry, but less than 50% of the field wins. "The Donkey Tournaments" are those massive large field GPPs (couple hundred thousand participants) where only the top few get paid out.


Gotcha! I was thinking a no-money league though. I might as well just give you my money now


----------



## tnbrews

I'm good with a no money league!  Trust me, I don't play for high dollar. I play the $1-10 games, and usually break even at the end of the season. I wasn't thinking of high stakes at all! I have had a couple good days, but nothing that could truly be duplicated.


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm good for a small entry fee each week. 1-5 bucks maybe to make people feel motivated to fill out a lineup.


----------



## Cjames1603

I'm
Assuming the leave is full and has drafted?


----------



## freightguy

Any fantasy players here? We do a work league and I generally do draft Kings every Sunday. Cheap play. 5 bucks. Most I hit for was I think 100 bucks last year or the year before. It's so hard. Takes alot of time to research players. But I do it half *** and have fun in the winter with this as I hibernate. Anyone else.

Oh and go Raiders!!!! &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## pennstater2005

If anyone is interested let me know your Draft Kings username by Friday night and then Saturday morning I can send out the invites and that will let me know how many will play. Just for fun! It will be for Sunday and Monday games and you'll have 50k to spend on your players.


----------



## pennstater2005

My 7 year old beat me by a hundred points. He picked his own team


----------

